# My dad got attacked by a dog today.



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

And is in the hospital, where he will stay until sometime between Friday and Sunday. 

Apparently, while he was at work, he went outside to look at a customers car (he is the manager of a repair shop), and the customers pit bull attacked him. Went straight for the neck. At the time, he didn't realize it was so bad, so he went inside, and in his typical behavior, he asked his coworker if he still kept his gun in the truck. Then, his stubborn self wouldn't let anyone drive himself to the hospital, and even called mom while he was going over there, saying that he was just going to get stitched up, and was fine. Little bit later, he calls back, saying he will be there a little longer, as they found he was breathing through the front of his throat. :shock: Course, he mentioned it so nonchalantly, as is his normal stubborn attitude. Few minutes later, mom got a call from the hospital, saying she should come on down there. He was going into surgery, because a) he was breathing through his throat, and b) the dog damaged a nerve, which could possibly have a lasting effect on his bottom jaw. 

Of course, when my moms friend, who drove her down there, made a witty comment, he still managed the complementary one finger salute, even after having been torn apart, to remove dog bacteria. Doctor also met mom at the door, telling her that he absolutely will not be allowed to put the engine in the truck next week, along with all the other things he was planning to do. Typical for him. The dog was literally about a half an inch from killing him (if it got an artery), and he is mad as he!! that he can't replace the truck engine next week. He also seemed to think that he would be driving himself home tonight. Even as mom was about to leave, and drive his vehicle home, he of course had to be the one in control, and had to hound mom that the brakes were only about 2 days old, so go easy on them, and that the tires are almost worn out, so be careful, along with all the other trivial things that he constantly hounds everybody about. Apparently his intellect is much higher than anybody else on this earth, or at least it has always been that way in his mind.

They have him on morphine right now, and he cannot eat or drink anything until Sunday. Right now, he is still under the belief he is coming home tomorrow, because nobody could convince him otherwise. 

The dog is currently locked away behind bars. We have no clue what convinced it to attack. Doctor said it was clear the dog was aiming to kill, so he musta felt threatened or something. It was not a case of the dog being aware of someone being scared of dogs, as dad has been around dogs since he was born, and we currently have 4 at the house. The only thing we can think of, is that maybe the dog smelled our 4, and the shop dog, and felt threatened. The pit bull will likely be put down, after they finish looking into this. 

He will be fine, but the stubborn (edit) is mad as he!! right now. So far, it seems that the jaw damage will be minor, on one side, so he may not be able to suck through a straw, but there is a good chance that in less than 6 months, that will be back to normal.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Bassboy1! My prayers are with your family to get through this. Keep us posted. Let me know if you need anything man.

In my eyes a good pitbull is a dead pitbull.


----------



## sccamper (Dec 17, 2008)

Real sorry to hear about your Dad. Yall will be in my prayers. I wonder if the dog was thinking your Dad was coming for the car/dogs territory.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 17, 2008)

That is very frightening... I will be keeping your dad and you/your family in my prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

sccamper said:


> I wonder if the dog was thinking your Dad was coming for the car/dogs territory.


That could be. While my dad isn't the smallest around, he isn't that intimidating, and has been around dogs forever, so it would have to be something territorial, or having to do with the smell of the other 5 dogs.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Dec 17, 2008)

glad he is okay. Very scary situation and he is obviously pretty tough!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude - I had no idea about this when I called you earlier while I was at Home Depot! Let me know if there is anything I can do for you. You got my number.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry about your dad Bassboy, I wish him a speedy recovery and hope everything heals up properly with no long-lasting issues.....


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, he was also pissed because it broke his track record of never having been into surgery. Couple morphine with somebody who is stubborner than a mule, and this is what you get.

Thanks Russ. I think we have everything under control. Today was the last full day of school. Tomorrow and Friday I have to go from 8:00 to 9:30 of Final Exams, as opposed to the full day, and the 2 youngest siblings are going to be going home with friends tomorrow and Friday as well.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 17, 2008)

The Pitt probably s,elled your dogs on his clothes or something. THey are very aggressive towards other dogs. Not usually so towards people.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow! sorry to hear that, I pray for a speedy recover also for him.

Just last month or so a fella from my work had his son get attacked by his own dog(pit bull), he came into his house after getting into a fight with his next door nieghbor and I guess he got the dog all fired up, the dog chomped down on his arm and did not let go, his girlfriend beat the dog with a baseball bat untill she finnaly called 911 cause the dog would not let go, the cops shot it, it was over a half hour that this dog was clamped on this dudes arm :roll:


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dad dude. I pray for a speedy recovery! From the sounds of it, the doctor's do too. Your dad is like my grandfather all balls and no time to be "sick/injured". They are the type that could take a gunshot and say "Hey get me some duct tape and a rag, I've got to get back to work!" All kidding aside- I hope your dad gets well soon.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope everything works out with your dad and he makes a full recovery. Never was a big fan of Pit Bulls and who brings their dog to the mechanic?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn BassBoy - Do not hesitate to post if you need anything at all - or anything for your family.

You Dad sounds like one tough son of a gun 

My Prayers that he has a speedy recovery


----------



## angry Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your pops bassboy, I hope he heals well and soon. I'd be more than a little pissed at the owner of that dog. If you're gonna have a dog like that, ya need to treat it like a loaded gun and take the necessary precautions to keep it from harming someone.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2008)

angry Bob said:


> I'd be more than a little pissed at the owner of that dog. If you're gonna have a dog like that, ya need to treat it like a loaded gun and take the necessary precautions to keep it from harming someone.



Well said AB!

Some people should never own a dog - and I never woudl blame teh animal, teh owner's job is to make certain this stuff never happens.

Shame we cannot just shoot the owners


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 18, 2008)

> and had to hound mom that the brakes were only about 2 days old, so go easy on them, and that the tires are almost worn out, so be careful, along with all the other trivial things that he constantly hounds everybody about. Apparently his intellect is much higher than anybody else on this earth, or at least it has always been that way in his mind.



Sounds like a mechanic :mrgreen: 

i hate pits, personally. i dont think there good for anything but fighting, and i dont care to watch dogs fight. if nobody shot that dog rite where it stood and left a nice bloodbath in the owners car, thats a shame. i hope yall sue there ass


anyhoo, my brothers dog just got jumped by 2 pits in his yard. its only a little mut, but it held up. and yet, my brother is the one that had to go to jail and explain why he had the rite to bash the pits in the head with the but of an airgun. and they took his dog to the pound.....

hope your dad gets well quickly, and gets that motor in! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 18, 2008)

bassboy, sorry to hear about your dad, and hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 18, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > and had to hound mom that the brakes were only about 2 days old, so go easy on them, and that the tires are almost worn out, so be careful, along with all the other trivial things that he constantly hounds everybody about. Apparently his intellect is much higher than anybody else on this earth, or at least it has always been that way in his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with you. Once a dog tries to kill someone it should be dead on the spot. Our world is so whacked out that a person cannot even defend himself, his family, or his property anymore. I am praying for your Dad bassboy. Keep us updated on how he is doing! Personally I might go aftert the owner of the dog in a lawsuit at least to cover the medical costs. If we can't shoot them (the owners) at least hopeflly teach them a lesson about responsibility.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dad.Hope he makes a quick recovery.Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, I cant imagine having a Pit-Bull coming at your throat, not to mention clamping on, hes very lucky he got him off and the bull ceased its attack. Prayers are sent my friend.

They are dangerous animals, I've read in Philly papers where they have attacked little children, and even killed a women. My cousin had one, it leached onto his shirt and he had to get a broom handle and dislocate its jaw to get him off. He finally got rid of it after it jumped the fence and tore the neighbors poodle apart.

Like someone had mentioned, what was the owner thinking? In my opinion he should be held responsible and made to pay for any costs that has occured due to this attack, one thing at a time, lets get popz healed and home first.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 18, 2008)

I wanna ad this.I had a roitwiller(spelling?).She was a good dog.Didn't bark at anyone unless we were all inside.Then it wasn't a territorial bark,just an alert,I'm here type bark.Once one of us come to the door or outside, she would either go away and watch from a distance,or go head down with her tail up and wagging to be petted.She only went for someone once.I was able to call her back, but it scared the guy really bad.She wasn't bitting just a really angry growl and barking.We knew she was in heat but she was usually just more alert.Come to find out,the guy that came to the house, also had a female dog that was in heat.This triggered an instinctual reaction to chase another female away,so she could mate.If we had not known this or found out about it,our dog would have been put down.She didn't hurt anyone and I am happy about that.What I'm getting at is, sometimes it may be an instinctual reaction,that we don't understand or maybe unaware of.Some dogs,pitts being the main one that I know of,become unpredicatable with age.I honestly hope they put down the dog that attack your dad,and he files a law suit against the owners for damages.From the way you describe your dad,he doesn't sound like a man that'd be sue happy when something like this happens.Again I wish him well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## natetrack (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dad, sounds like my dad. He lost a finger in an auger once, unloading a grain truck, he finished unloading the truck and then went to the hospital. Wishing him a speedy recovery.

I agree with Flounderhead, who brings their dog to the mechanic? I have a dog, and it stays at home when we go somewhere. (unless its for the weekend or something like that) Leave the dog at home and take care of business.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear what happened bassboy... your dad, you and your family are in my thoughts and i wish for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

> Sounds like a mechanic :mrgreen:


Yep, he did that for a number of years before he became manager. He always says that when you are too old to work on the cars, they throw you behind the desk, where he is now. 



> I agree with Flounderhead, who brings their dog to the mechanic?


Keep in mind, this shop is in Northern Atlanta, right next to Vinings, and while it works on almost all foreign cars, it specializes in, and started off, working on beamers. These people have to load the dog up in the car to take it over to the park at the Chattahoochie just to walk it. And I know this seems stereotypical, but all the times I have been in the area, it seems the younger women have goldens, and the men have big mean dogs, with the older people having the ugly as mess dogs that probably cost as much as my boat. Must be a big city status thing. :-k Some of the other people will occasionally bring in a smaller dog that they hold while in the waiting room, and not much is said, since the owner brings his little black lab in every day, so it has become the shop dog. If the owner isn't going to be in, dad will sometimes bring our black lab, as a replacement shop dog. :lol: 

Mom is having to compromise with him on a day by day basis to keep him there. Today, she finally got him to agree to stay until tomorrow, and tomorrow she will have to do the same, until Sunday. Since her friend drove her down there yesterday, she took his car, his keys, wallet and street clothes, so he cannot leave.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 18, 2008)

> I agree with Flounderhead, who brings their dog to the mechanic?



it took awile for me to figure it out too.

the answer is...........................people who dont have kids and its the truth :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow.. :shock: 

I wish him a speedy recovery.

Some breeds are just very territorial and protective of "their" property. It's just part of it. The owner should have never had that dog in a position that it could have gotten to anyone, regardless of how friendly they "thought" it was. I owned a Rott before the Chessie that I just had to put down. I never let either of those dogs be in a position in public where anything like that could happen, regardless of their normal demeanor.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2008)

I take my dog with me all the time.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 18, 2008)

Bassboy, I hope your dad gets better soon. Maybe his stubborness will make the healing go faster. The owner of that pit bull is going to say that "the dog has never attacked anyone before and that it has a very gentle disposition". Those dogs can go years as a sweet loving animal then turn to a vicious killer in an instant. Once they taste blood that should be the end of them. That is how we treat bears and gators. The owners should be held responsible for all damages incurred.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 18, 2008)

man is that scary, my best to your dad. He sounds pretty tough, I'd be traumatized for life!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> In my eyes a good pitbull is a dead pitbull.


I'm with you on that. I hate the things.

Prayers and thoughts with your dad and your family.


----------



## slim357 (Dec 18, 2008)

:shock: Thats awful, glad to hear hes doin alright considering. Having had a pitt my self it always saddens me to hear things like this, given the right upbringing they can be wonderful companions.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

My mom went by the pound to see if the report was ready, and they allowed her to see the dog. When the woman tapped the cage with her foot, the dog lunged at her, running into the bars. The man who picked him up said that he was a lot of trouble, and really fought him. And, everybody was mistaken on the breed. It is actually a black cur, whatever the heck that is. Similar to the pit bull, but taller, which explains how it got up to dad's neck, seeing as he is 6'3". Dad is actually recovering faster than expected, and is coming home tomorrow. Whereas they thought he wasn't going to be able to drink anything until Sunday, he passed the grape juice test today, so he can have clear liquids (juices, jello, chicken broth). He also seems to be gaining use of the part of his lip that they thought would take 6 months to heal.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2008)

Bassboy 1, google black mouth cur, its a hunting dog, sorta like ole yeller.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 18, 2008)

That is awful, I am sorry to hear of this bassboy, especially being so close to the holidays. I hope your dad has a quick recovery, sounds like he will.


----------



## paulk (Dec 18, 2008)

Prayers to your dad for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Keep us updated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > In my eyes a good pitbull is a dead pitbull.
> ...




Pitt Bull is no different then any other dog - but pitt bull owners are! There are a soem who seem to think that since a pitt bull was orginally breed to fight it should be abused, made mean and generally mistreated. 

It is not the pitt bulls fault - it is the psychopaths that often own this breed. That same owner woudl make any breed of daog unstable to say the least.

i have a very large German Shepherd that goes with me everywhere. I NEVER let her around strangers not out of any fear that my dog would attack (she will not) but because I do not trust the people not to do something cruel. Some people seem to get a kick out of trying to get a rise out of a dog - they might poke, pull or otherwise antagonize my dog. While that still would not get my dog to act out - I know if I saw anyone do that I would end up in jail because I would certainly attack!


Glad to hear your father is doing better; I will keep him in my prayers. 

If he has need to recover damages from the dog's owner please send me a PM and I will point him in the right direction

David


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 19, 2008)

> It is actually a black cur



a cur dog is a mut bread usually for hunting bear or hog. we have a brown cur down thats pit and lab, but he was a stray, dumber than hell, and the nicest dog you could be around. the only time ive seen him get mad is when we try'd givin him a bath. no more doin that. he's just a big lover, but when he smells a bear or animal in the woods, all hairs are up and he turns into an ass kickin machine. i just wish i could train him to hunt


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad to hear Dad is coming home today and is on his way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep in mind that the breeding control has alot to do with it also, I can remember when you didn't hear nothen about these dogs even rotts. 

Back in the 70's I can remember when they would feed gun powder to dobermans to make them mean, what a awful and foolish thing to do.

Ahab is correct its the owners-and well they have controll over breeding too, Bad breeding has resulted in unstable tempermants and health issues in most breeds, heck I heard recently the ST. Bernards are going bad do to this.

Don't forget when the 101 dalmations came out in the 90's and the breed became popular, the breeding whent bad for them.


----------

